# Should you start in meat or become a breeder right away



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok my husband and I are having a discussion. Up until a few monthes ago i did not know what a Boer was. I looked into goats in general and found out I really like this animal. So I checked out a way to have them and make money for the farm. Meat goats is a huge growing business. So I decided that would be the way to go. My husband says he thinks I should become a breeded because thats where the money is. I say I just can't jump into becoming a breeder you have to establish yourself. He wants this to make money asap and I say it's something that you have to gradually build. To get a good reputation out there do you not need to show your goats just like dog shows etc. Do all goats have to be registered to be shown? So the ? is do I start with meat do both or just jump in to breeding??? Any help would be great I'd like to settle "this discussion" we are having!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You are correct - to be a show breeder it takes time to build a reputation in anything. And it also takes time to build up cliental for a meat business. Will you be selling it on the hoof (live goats) or already butchered? Look into what your state allows.

you can do both - show and breed for meat.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Start out with a small starter herd, prepare your facilities, learn as much as you can and ask as many questions as you can. Preperation for your operation is the key!
We have been raising goats for 10 years. We didn't show a profit until the fourth year. Much of the money we made off of the goats went for fencing, sheds, and other capital improvements. Build your facilities to where they can be used for other species of animals. If you decide to sell out and move into a condo by the lake having multi-use facilities will be a strong selling point!
Good Luck, and be assured we will be here to answer any questions, even the ones that you may think are stupid ones!
The only stupid question is the one you don't ask!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others...... :wink: 

You can do both...you may get kids ..that come out real nice and may decide to sell them as commercial(unregistered) breeders instead of meat.....
on occasion... people seek breeders as others seek meat...

Try to get ..a registered Full blood boer buck ...to breed your does.. if you do decide on getting one....also maybe get ..a registered doe down the road...so you can sell to the breeders that rather have registered..or you have the option to sell that kid... as unregistered......if that animal happens to create.. a less sufficient kid.. and will not be a good breeder...then the kid can be sold as meat.....You don't have to register every kid that comes out of her.....but you do have that option....don't sale registered boers less than $300 ..pricing goes up ..depending on quality of the animal...conformation..teats ect..& pedigree. Also having a FB registered buck ...no matter what that buck breeds(any goat breed) , there offspring.. will start out at 50% registered with ABGA ...then if you keep the 50% doeling... her kids will be.. 75% the next higher % ,until finally you get to "purebred status".....but remember ..the kid ..will never be 100% Full blood boer...
Doing it all...as mentioned above... will give you an open door to all kinds of buyers..... :wink: 
Yes.. it does take time to establish yourself, you don't have to show goats right away or at all to establish your self.....selling and getting the word out alone.. is a great place to start.... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would start with buying some good registered stock form CL and CAE negative herds. I would get some high quality does and a VERY high quality buck for your foundation to start up a herd, breeding and showing operation. One thing you might want to do before you jump in is to find out a good feeding, vaccine, etc. program. Ask breeders, look up things, read books, etc. I think the biggest thing when it comes to showing, breeding, and raising slaughter animals is health. 

Good luck! Hope that helped a bit.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

We started out knowing we wanted to be in the MEAT goat side. I goat a few of all the meat breeds and once we decided what breed we liked I used my commercial kids and the adults to start replacing my herd with register stock. I do not show but in my breed I have come very far very soon and have some of the best bloodlines you can get. Also making frinds and learning from the LONG time breeders in your breed helps as well. I know I have met some GREAT people and have over 100 years in exsperiance at my fingertips in just 3 of the long time breeders who are now great friends. We all work together to send each other buisness and help sell goats for each other when we are out, which two are never out, lol, but non the less we take care of each other. Another great thing that will get you somewhere once you get going.


----------

